# Mini-PC von PCGH mit i5-4670K und Geforce GTX 760 - klein, leise und schnell [Anzeige]



## PCGH-Redaktion (25. August 2013)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Mini-PC von PCGH mit i5-4670K und Geforce GTX 760 - klein, leise und schnell [Anzeige]*

					Besonders stolz sind die Redakteure der PC Games Hardware auf diesen einzigartigen Mini-PC. Viele Hürden bei der Kompatibilität und der Kühlung galt es zu überwinden, doch das Ergebnis hat sich gelohnt.

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Mini-PC von PCGH mit i5-4670K und Geforce GTX 760 - klein, leise und schnell [Anzeige]*


----------



## Abductee (25. August 2013)

Ist die GTX760 im Referenzdesign wirklich so harmlos in der Lautstärke?


----------



## Pokerclock (25. August 2013)

Hat was. 

Mir fehlen allerdings Angaben zu den Temperaturen. Vielleicht könnte man das noch nachreichen. Ist bei der kompakten Bauweise ja nicht zu unterschätzen.


----------



## tochan01 (25. August 2013)

hm, wäre hier nicht noch platz für eine kleine wakü gewesehen wie eine H60 oder spricht da was gegen?


----------



## Notafreak (25. August 2013)

Welcher wert wurde beim Stalker bench genommen? Nur der SunShafts?
Wollte vergleichen und habe mit gtx670oc und 2600k average:
Day 131, Night 119, Rain 128 und Sunshafts 86 FPS.


----------



## Bensta (25. August 2013)

Was kostet sowas ?


----------



## Computer_Freak (25. August 2013)

Ist das ein Tippfehler (Die Komponenten werden auf das Asus-Mainboard* H87I*-Plus mit aktuellem C2-Stepping gesteckt.) oder wird hier eine K CPU mit absicht nicht auf ein Z87-Board gesteckt ?


----------



## KonterSchock (25. August 2013)

Das blue ray Laufwerk finde ich an der Front hässlich. 

Sonst nette Geschichte.


----------



## nay (25. August 2013)

Wurden auch andere Lüfter-Konfigurationen getestet?

- 180 mm
- einblaßend/ausblaßend

So wie die Lüfter jetzt angeordnet sind wird man früher oder später ein Problem mit Staub bekommen, da die Seitenteile keine Staubfilter haben. Da sollte man nachrüsten. Den Staubfilter oben kann man hingegen weglassen, da er nur den Airflow behindert.


----------



## Abductee (26. August 2013)

Den "großen" Zentrallüfter oben sollte man wie den CPU-Lüfter umdrehen, so hat das auch der Gehäusehersteller vorgesehen.
Gefilterte Luft wird nach unten und zur Seite weggeblasen.


----------



## painleZ (26. August 2013)

kosten wären interessant


----------



## keinnick (26. August 2013)

Computer_Freak schrieb:


> Ist das ein Tippfehler (Die Komponenten werden auf das Asus-Mainboard* H87I*-Plus mit aktuellem C2-Stepping gesteckt.) oder wird hier eine K CPU mit absicht nicht auf ein Z87-Board gesteckt ?



Das würde mich auch interessieren. Ansonsten ein interessantes Teil


----------



## facehugger (26. August 2013)

Jap, würde mich auch mal interessieren, warum man einen k-Prozzi auf ein H87-Mobo steckt... Oder habt ihr Angst, das der i5-4670k bei um die 4Ghz wegschmilzt 

Was soll das Schätzelein kosten???

Gruß


----------



## Lios Nudin (26. August 2013)

Der Preis steht im Artikel. Warum ist der PC teurer als die Einzelkomponenten? Weil PCGH und Alternate auch etwas vom Kuchen abhaben wollen und die weiteren Vorteile im Text unter "Vorteile der PCGH-PCs" stehen. Warum ein H87 Board? Bin mir auch nicht sicher aber durch ein Bios Update lässt sich die CPU trotzdem auf bis zu 4,5 GHz übertakten. Sprich der PC kann dadurch günstiger angeboten werden. Ich finde es gut, dass ihr euch gegen das fractal node entschieden habt.  Auf ein integriertes Laufwerk möchte ich nicht verzichten und das beim Gehäuse mitgelieferte Netzteil ist ja anscheinend auch leise. Ein 4430 oder 4570 hätte auch gut zur gtx 760 gepasst, aber auch so ist euch die Zusammenstellung sehr gut gelungen.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (27. August 2013)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> Hat was.
> 
> Mir fehlen allerdings Angaben zu den Temperaturen. Vielleicht könnte man das noch nachreichen. Ist bei der kompakten Bauweise ja nicht zu unterschätzen.


 
Das stimmt, daher haben wir diese Infos noch erweitert:

_Bei so einem Mini-PC spielt auch die Temperaturentwicklung eine wichtige  Rolle. Dazu haben wir die GPU und CPU mit dem neuen 3D Mark belastet.  Unter den benutzerdefinierten Einstellungen haben wir dazu den sehr  anspruchsvollen Firestrike Combined-Test durchgeführt. Nach unserem  Dauertest erreichen die CPU-Kerne während des gesamten Testdurchlaufs  eine maximale Temperatur von 60 bis 63 Grad Celsius. Diese Werte sind  absolut unbedenklich. Auch die maximal 81 Grad Celsius bei der  GPU-Temperatur sind bei einer Geforce GTX 760 absolut normal. 15 Minuten  nach unserem Benchmark hat sich die GPU-Temperatur unter Windows ohne  Last auf 33 Grad Celsius eingependelt und die CPU-Temperatur lag bei 35  Grad Celsius._




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sinchilla (27. August 2013)

sieht net schlecht aus aber das bitfenix prodigy gefällt mir besser aber is auch ein "bissl" größer. die 3dmarkpunkte 11 decken sich fast genau mit meinem fx 6350 & ner 7870 xt. das problem is bei der größe will man den nicht unterm schreibtisch haben weil man sich jedesmal so tief bücken muss & auf dem schreibtisch is das mit der lautstärke wieder ne ganz andre geschichte


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (27. August 2013)

Ach ja es wird eine K-CPU genommen, weil der PC ohne K-CPU nicht günstiger geworden wäre.


----------



## facehugger (27. August 2013)

PCGH_Daniel_W schrieb:


> Ach ja es wird eine K-CPU genommen, weil der PC ohne K-CPU nicht günstiger geworden wäre.


Also meines geringen Wissens nach kostet der übertaktbare i5-4670k überall immer noch mehr wie ein i5-4570...

Gruß


----------



## Bensta (27. August 2013)

Lios Nudin schrieb:


> Der Preis steht im Artikel.


 
nicht


----------



## SpotlightXFX (27. August 2013)

Preis für den Mini PC =

Ohne BS : 1199 Euro
Mit BS (Win7 x64 Home ) : 1279 Euro 

Laustärke :

2D : 0,5 Sone
3D : 1,4 Sone

sollten die meisten Fragen klären


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (28. August 2013)

facehugger schrieb:


> Also meines geringen Wissens nach kostet der übertaktbare i5-4670k überall immer noch mehr wie ein i5-4570...
> 
> Gruß


 
Du meinst jetzt aber nicht 4570 sondern 4670 oder?  

Also: Man darf die Preise von der Webseite nicht immer 1:1 übernehmen, wenn z.B. Alternate im Einkauf dafür nicht mehr bezahlt und der Preis sich des PCs nicht erhöht, warum sollten wir dann die schlechtere CPU nehmen?


----------



## lalaker (28. August 2013)

Also ich bin über die geringe Lautstärke, vor allem unter Last, sehr überrascht.
Das habt ihr gut hin bekommen. Dachte, eine GTX 760 mit Radiallüfter sei lauter.

Ist der "Lufttunnel" für die Grafikkarte Standard-Austattung von dem Gehäuse?


----------



## Abductee (28. August 2013)

Diese 4-5mm würd ich nicht als Lufttunnel bezeichnen.
Einen Effekt kann der bei der gelochten Seitenwand keinen haben.


----------



## Antichrist (26. Oktober 2013)

*Ihr seid so stolz - warum eigentlich?*

- Bessere CPU: Xeon 1230v3 (mitunter deutlich schneller, weniger Leistungsaufnahme, weniger Temperatur)
- Bessere SSD: Samsung 840 EVO!! (gerade bei den kleinen Modellen!)
- RAMs sind Gamer-wer-hat-den-Längsten-Fake-RAMs die nur übertaktete 1333MHz Chips verwenden. Es gibt auch noch "echte" Rams: >>>LINK<<< (aber es gibt Schlimmeres )
- 1000GB HDD? Why?  Um ein besonders schlechtes Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis in Euro/GB zu haben? Für 10-20 Euro mehr gibt es 1500 oder 2000 GB!!

*Und das Beste: Preisunterschied = irrelevant.*

Grafikkarte ist ein bisschen öde.
BD Laufwerk ist cool 
Das Gehäuse auch! 

Fazit: Nice try, room for improvement (as always).
(Und das sind wirklich keine rühmlichen Weisheiten die ich hier erwähne. Frage mich manchmal ob PCGH die eigenen Artikel liest )


----------



## Abductee (26. Oktober 2013)

Mit CL11 bei 1600 kann man auch gleich bei 1333 CL7 bleiben.
Empfehlen würd ich 1600 CL8 und wenns günstig sein soll CL9.


----------



## Antichrist (26. Oktober 2013)

CL11 sind glaube ich die einzigen die keine Fake-RAMs sind. Man muss halt wissen was man will. Ich will lieber "echte" RAMs anstatt lächerlich wenige Prozent an Leistungssteigerung. Übertakten kann ich selber wenn mir danach ist. Und wer sagt, die vertragen die schnelleren Timings nicht auch? Diese ach so populären Fake-Rams sind immerhin _dauerhaft_ um 20% übertaktet!
Wollte nur mal auf diesen Umstand hinweisen, weil mir diese RAM-Betrügerei der Modulanbieter einfach auf die Nerven geht. Auch weil ich schon nervige Inkompatibilitäten festgestellt habe. Kein Wunder 
Kingston hingegen funktioniert einfach (naked valueram, nicht die "hyper hyper" ).
Gute, stabile RAMs sind eine der wichtigsten und kritischsten PC-Komponenten.


----------



## Abductee (26. Oktober 2013)

Also lieber 1600 CL11 kaufen statt um das gleiche Geld einen mit CL8?
Das kann ich nicht nachvollziehen.
Warum sollte ich mich bewusst für ein "langsameres" Produkt entscheiden?
Natürlich bringt es fast nichts, aber warum sollte ich bei einem ähnlichen Preis darauf verzichten?
Ich hatte noch nie eine Inkompatibiliät bei meinen ~10 Rechnern in den letzten Jahren.

http://www.anandtech.com/show/6372/...-to-ddr32400-on-ivy-bridge-igp-with-gskill/11


----------



## Antichrist (26. Oktober 2013)

Stell Dir stattdessen folgende Frage: Warum verkauft ein *Chip*hersteller Speicherchips als 1333, die er auch als 1600 verkaufen könnte...

Warum solltest Du dich bewusst für ein gefaktes Produkt entscheiden?

Ist alles eine Frage wie "erwachsen" man im Geiste ist und ob man es ertragen kann 0,0001% langsamer zu sein, dafür Chips nach JEDEC Norm und ohne Übertaktung hat.
RAMs sind vermutlich für die meisten PC Instabilitäten verantwortlich. Und das kann man leider oft nicht mit simplem Memtest herausfinden!

Ich kann mit "echten" RAMs nachts besser schlafen 

Aber ehrlich gesagt ist das eher eine Sidenote, soll jeder so halten wie er will. Aus Schaden/Ärger wird man klug. Die anderen Punkte stören mich eher an DIESEM PC.


----------



## Abductee (26. Oktober 2013)

Antichrist schrieb:


> Warum solltest Du dich bewusst für ein gefaktes Produkt entscheiden?


Weil es funktioniert und das Gleiche kostet.



Antichrist schrieb:


> Ist alles eine Frage wie "erwachsen" man im Geiste ist und ob man es ertragen kann 0,0001% langsamer zu sein


Bei großen Kühlkörpern, LEDs oder farbigen Kühlkörpern geb ich dir absolut recht.
Aber nicht bei messbaren (nicht gefühlten) Geschwindigkeitsvorteilen um das gleiche Geld.



Antichrist schrieb:


> RAMs sind vermutlich für die meisten PC Instabilitäten verantwortlich.


Da würd ich nicht hauptsächlich der Übertaktung die Schuld geben.
Defekte Riegel, unfähigkeit der Verkäufer oder die des Einbauers hat da sicherlich den Großteil zu verschulden.



Antichrist schrieb:


> Ich kann mit "echten" RAMs nachts besser schlafen


Und ich wenn ich meinen Rechner vor dem Schlafen gehen streichle und ihm ein paar Bachblütentropfen verabreiche.

Edit:
1600MHz CL8 und 9 sind JEDEC spezifiziert.


----------



## Antichrist (26. Oktober 2013)

Abductee schrieb:


> Edit:
> 1600MHz CL8 und 9 sind JEDEC spezifiziert.


 
Aber nicht bei Corsair. Zeig mir RAM-Module die solche _Speicherchips_ und JEDEC Profile besitzen. Das hat mich auch oft verwirrt.

Chips sind eindeutig nachweisbar 1333er und die 1600/CL9 sind auch nur im XMP Profile gespeichert!! Warum nur hihi 
Sind doch so geile hyper hyper RAMs, die nieeeeemals instabil sein könnten auf den hohen Takten/mit den schnellen Timings 
Achja - und weil es Fakes sind.

Hier mal ein paar Beispiele mit vergleichbaren Modulen wo man die Programmierung und die nackten(!) Chips begutachten kann:
Corsair Vengeance 16GB DDR3 1600 CL9 Speicherkit im Test | Review | Technic3D
Corsair Vengeance Pro DDR3-1866 Memory Review | Memory Layout and Design
OverclockingStation Forum - Corsair Vengeance DDR3 CL9-9-9-24 1600Mhz--Technische Daten / Lieferumfang


----------



## shakethatthing (26. Oktober 2013)

Genau sowas würde mich interessieren da ich gerade darüber nachdenke mir was in dem Formfaktor zusammen zu stellen. Allerdings ist der Preispunkt für mich hier eher uninteressant. Wäre es möglich vielleicht einen zweiten PC anzubieten der preislich etwas darunter liegt? Vielleicht ohne OS so um die 700-800 Euro? Halt eben weniger auf einem "möglich viel Power auf kleinem Raum" sondern eher unter einem "klener Formfaktor zu kleinem" Preis Gedanken. Der dann natürlich auch zum Zocken noch taugt, wenn auch mit Einschränkungen. Aber das klappt ja sicherlich auch in 2014 noch mehr als akzeptabel auf schwächerer Hardware wie einem i3 oder einem 6300.

PS: Ließe sich bei dem System auch noch eine zweite SSD installieren? (Links neben der installieren scheint ja noch platz zu sein?) Und die Frontanschlüsse sind USB 3?


----------



## Abductee (26. Oktober 2013)

Antichrist schrieb:


> Aber nicht bei Corsair. Zeig mir RAM-Module die solche _Speicherchips_ und JEDEC Profile besitzen. Das hat mich auch oft verwirrt.
> 
> Chips sind eindeutig nachweisbar 1333er und die 1600/CL9 sind auch nur im XMP Profile gespeichert!! Warum nur hihi
> Sind doch so geile hyper hyper RAMs, die nieeeeemals instabil sein könnten auf den hohen Takten/mit den schnellen Timings
> ...



Warum sollten die Chips Fakes sein?
Der Hersteller verspricht einen Takt, bzw. Latenz und die erreicht der Chip dann auch.
Was ist hier gelogen?

Das es nur ein paar RAM-Hersteller gibt, sollte bekannt sein.
Was sollte an den nackten Chips interessant sein?

Meine RAM-Kits laufen alle wunderbar stabil.
1600 CL8, CL9 und auch 1333 CL7.

Das einzige wo ich mal Schwierigkeiten hatte waren mit 1333 CL9 und 1,35V Spannung
Und die waren als JEDEC abgespeichert, mit 1,4V liefen sie ohne Probleme.

1600 CL9 gibt es als JEDEC, meiner Meinung nach ist XMP ein überbleibsel aus der Zeit wo sie noch nicht spezifiziert waren und die Hersteller die Module aber schon auf den Markt bringen wollten.
Ich finde mich leider auf der JEDEC Homepage überhaupt nicht zurrecht, aber hier mal ein Produktblatt von Kingston:
http://www.kingston.com/datasheets/khx1600c9s3p1k2_8g.pdf


----------



## TempestX1 (27. Oktober 2013)

Wie ist der Stromverbrauch des Geräts im Leerlauf?

//Edit : Steht sogar in der Liste oO... übersehen.

Was mich aber auch verwundert ist das keine (richtige) Soundkarte verbaut ist. Hammer Grafikkarte und Onboard Ton passt irgendwie nicht so 
(damit meine ich aber nicht den Mini-PC sondern eher die großen Modelle - der MiniPC ist wohl so schon knapp bemessen).


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (28. Oktober 2013)

Wir haben die Erfahrungen gemacht, dass eigene Soundkarten oftmals für mehr Probleme sorgen. Onboard-Sound ist dagegen ziemlich ausgereift und gut abgestimmt, daher halten wir von anderen Soundkarten Abstand.


----------



## Gast20140710 (29. Oktober 2013)

TempestX1 schrieb:


> Was mich aber auch verwundert ist das keine (richtige) Soundkarte verbaut ist. Hammer Grafikkarte und Onboard Ton passt irgendwie nicht so.


 
dann hast du wohl noch keinen modernen onboard-sound erlebt. mein asus hero klingt besser als meine audigy 2 (die ich seit jahren von rechner zu rechner schleppe, weil ich gegenüber onboardsound immer abgeneigt war)

und das schönste: das board hat im gegensatz zur audigy einen frontaudio-header


----------



## ebastler (29. Oktober 2013)

Nochmal zum RAM: Was man auf keinen Fall vergessen darf, ist Selektion.
Ein ernstzunehmender Hersteller selektioniert die besten Chips, die ein Chiphersteller produziert, heraus und baut aus denen seinen RAM.
So können in einer Serie mit Chips für 1333MHz CL9 gut und gerne einige Chips dabei sein, die problemlos mehr schaffen.
Der Hersteller (Corsair, oder was weiß ich) sucht diese guten Chips heraus und verkauft sie als höherwertige, schneller getaktete Riegel - und genau das sind die Chips auch.Höherwertig als der Rest der Marge und daher schneller taktbar.
Was daran gefaket sein soll...

Ein anderes Beispiel, Grafikkarten. Ich hatte eine EVGA GTS450 SC. Diese machte problemlos, mit einer Vcore von 1,075V, 990MHz.
Die MSI GTS450, die ich getestet habe, brauchte schon für 900MHz mehr als 1,075V. EVGA hat da für ihre Produktserie mit Werksoverclock einen besseren Chip gewählt, der dann bei weniger Spannung höher taktete als der von MSI.
Das Selbe ist auch bei RAM-Modulen.


----------



## Rayken (23. Dezember 2013)

PCGH_Daniel_W schrieb:


> Wir haben die Erfahrungen gemacht, dass eigene Soundkarten oftmals für mehr Probleme sorgen. Onboard-Sound ist dagegen ziemlich ausgereift und gut abgestimmt, daher halten wir von anderen Soundkarten Abstand.


 
Aber! Ich verweise mal auf einen eurer eigenen Artikel
Da soll es aber hörbare Unterschiede geben


----------



## PCGH_Phil (2. Januar 2014)

PCGH_Daniel_W schrieb:


> Wir haben die Erfahrungen gemacht, dass  eigene Soundkarten oftmals für mehr Probleme sorgen. Onboard-Sound ist  dagegen ziemlich ausgereift und gut abgestimmt, daher halten wir von  anderen Soundkarten Abstand.


 
Eine Soundkarte ist tatsächlich eine Quelle für Fehler (obwohl die meisten Treiber heutzutage kaum mehr Ärger machen), bei kleinen Gehäusen kann sie zudem den Luftstrom blockieren. Der wichtigste Faktor ist aber wohl mangelnde Aufmerksamkeit von Spielern Soundkarten gegenüber. Praktisch kein PC wird noch mit einer zusätzlichen Karte ausgeliefert. Vielen Spielern reicht Onboard-Audio. Würden wir Soundkarten verbauen, würden wir wohl mit einiger Sicherheit auch die Preise anpassen müssen. Ein Feature, das von den meisten Käufern wohl nicht benötigt wird und mit einer Preiserhöhung daherkommt, lässt sich schlecht verkaufen.   



Rayken schrieb:


> Aber! Ich verweise mal auf einen eurer eigenen Artikel
> Da soll es aber hörbare Unterschiede geben


 
Immerhin konnten wir mit dem Artikel etwas Aufmerksamkeit auf die zu Unrecht ziemlich aus dem Spieler-Fokus entschwundenen Soundkarten lenken. Für eine marktumfassende Akzeptanz reicht es aber wahrscheinlich nicht


----------



## Rinderteufel (3. Januar 2014)

Ich finde den PC echt interessant. Kommt meinen Vorstellungen schon gut entgegen.

Allerdings ist die Version mit Windows 7 nicht erhältlich. Kommt die wieder rein? Wenn ja, wann ungefähr? Wenn nein, wie leicht lässt sich Windows 7 auf dem "nackten" Rechner installieren?

Vielen Dank!

PS: Wünsche ein frohes und gesundes neues Jahr!


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (7. Januar 2014)

Nein, die Win7-Version wird es vermutlich nicht mehr geben. Nichts ist einfacher als Windows 7 zu installieren. Einfach Windows 7 mit in den Warenkorb packen: Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium 1 Benutzer, 64-Bit, inkl. SP 1,...

Danach BIOS (ENTF-Taste nach dem Anschalten des PCs drücken) aufrufen und einstellen dass er von DVD bootet (falls das nicht eh schon eingestellt ist). Windows7-DVD einlegen und danach nur noch den Bildschirmanweisungen folgen, fertig.

Gruß,
Daniel


----------

